
Scaleway new cloud services documentation is copied from Digital Ocean - mercxry
https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/bbqvc3/discussion_scaleway_new_cloud_services/
======
chmod775
Skimming the docs pages it looks like Scaleway just lifted the
request/response examples from the DO API.

Everything around those appears to be "original" \- as much as that is
possible for a standardized API.

Whoever wrote those docs probably just looked up a reference for the S3 API,
and DO's particular implementation happened to be the first result.

There is nothing much wrong with this in my opinion.

The respective docs:

[https://www.scaleway.com/docs/s3/object-
operations/](https://www.scaleway.com/docs/s3/object-operations/)

[https://developers.digitalocean.com/documentation/spaces/#ob...](https://developers.digitalocean.com/documentation/spaces/#object-
ops)

~~~
mercxry
Imagine if something doesn't work and you followed exactly the
documentation... at first I wouldn't think that there is something wrong with
the docs but that I did something wrong on my implementation, that could lead
to a lot of wasted time just because the company didn't write his own
documentation.

------
azdacha
I like scaleway very much. Never had to complain.

~~~
mercxry
Honestly I was just trying their service because I'm excited about a company
offering Cloud Service that is based in Europe, this is just one thing I don't
like about them, that's it.

